# Ohio Help??



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Anyone need help over in Ohio? If so let me know....317.213.6566....Thanks have 40+ plus trucks, backhoes, bobcats, etc!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

If I were close enough I would be driving into that storm.

What they have right now you can bet you would find some work.


----------

